# T-Mac's Prognosis



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Does anyone know anything. Since he got microfracture I haven't heard an official timeframe.

Personally I don't expect him until January at earliest, but I remember seeing somewhere that his microfracture wasn't as serious as other high profile cases like Amare, Kenyon, and Oden.


----------



## lakeshows (Mar 17, 2009)

The only thing that I've read is that there is a shot he would be ready for the season opener, but I would expect it to be closer to next year, January or February for him to be playing in games.

http://www.cbssports.com/nba/players/playerpage/6691


> McGrady, eight weeks removed from surgery, said he recently had his knee brace removed. He can walk without pain and is doing some squatting, but he said he probably won't start running for another couple of months. "It has been hell, man," he said. "Real frustrating. It's just something I didn't really expect to happen late in my career like this. I work out extremely hard and I never really dealt with any major injuries, and for me to battle this knee injury for the last two years has been devastating." McGrady remains questionable to start the season, but if his rehab goes well, he could be ready for opening night. For now, continue to monitor his progress and hope he can make a 100 percent recovery.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Just don't rush back. I'm not gonna doubt the power of a contract year.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Just don't rush back. I'm not gonna doubt the power of a contract year.


Me too, but I just hope he accepts the right role in order to help us win, and not himself.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I don't think he'll play for us again. I would love to see him playing again healthy, but I just don't see it.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I _hope_ that he doesn't play for us again. I'd like to see some evidence that he's going to miss a significant chunk of next season, which makes his contract the holy grail of expiring deals (super-max deals that only count for five to six million against the luxury tax). They could conceivably get in on the bidding for Bosh if he's going to be out for considerable time.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

The only thing I can say is that it didn't look like he's gained any weight with being out. His face looked thin during the playoff games when they would flash on him. Agree with most of the posters, there is no rush to bring him back.

As far as him playing for Houston again, I am on the fence here. Two schools of thought, just let him fade away and you have the expiring contract at the end of the season or, maybe you put him out there as sort of an audition for some team looking to get better. Hopefully he shows some signs of still being a productive player and Houston gets a decent package in return. Doubtful though. Also think if the team is not hurting that you just let him walk at the end of the year.

We have had this conversation in other threads before, he doesn't have the drive players like DWade and Stoudamire have had to come back from injury not to mention his age too. You can say there is incentive to play for his last contract but, his last major contract will expire after next season. He will be lucky if anyone takes a flyer on him for more than two years at around 4.5 million a year.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

So long as he's not playing insurance is paying, and a team in financial distress could use him to cut payroll. New Orleans is desperate to get someone to take on Tyson Chandler, Peja, and/or Posey/Peterson. Would they be willing to trade CP3 for Aaron Brooks if we were eating Chandler & Posey?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

McGrady had his microfracture late in February.So it should be one year from then when he's able to play.In general when players return from mfs it takes them several months to return to form.Sean May is still not half the player he was before his knee injury and it's been about 16 months.

In all likelihood McGrady is done as a rocket.His expiring contract is so valuable as a trade commodity that it's going to be very easy to turn it into something of use.In particular it's going to be desired by those teams that want to cut salary and those who want to clear capspace for 2010.Not one chance in hell that the hornets will trade Chris Paul.He fills up their building with a crap team around him.Before they trade him they'll sell the team because it's probably worth a hundred million more with him than it is without him.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

When did ehmunro become a Rockets fan?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

They are going to deal him or they will outright waive him. No doubt in my mind. If they let Artest go, I wouldn't mind them taking a flyer on Stephen Jackson if at all possible.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Does anyone know anything. Since he got microfracture I haven't heard an official timeframe.
> 
> Personally I don't expect him until January at earliest, but I remember seeing somewhere that his microfracture wasn't as serious as other high profile cases like Amare, Kenyon, and Oden.


see http://t-mac.com/tmac/index


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

From realgm, not sure how reliable they are.

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/59262/20090519/t_mac_still_in_equation_with_rockets/



> Daryl Morey said doctors are hopeful Tracy McGrady could be practicing by November, though he doesn't expect it. He does expect to have a better guess by early July.
> 
> “Based on what the doctors are telling us, he has a good shot to help us next year,” Morey said. “He’s in the equation.”


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

If he is ready by January then it would be a nice addition to the team.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

TMac on The Dan Patrick show today. Says he will be ready for opening night. Sounds like a reach to me but, here's hoping. Good interview. TMac had a lot to say. Here's the link. Click the "Listen to the Segement" button to hear interview.

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/danpatrick/?eref=fromSI&eref=fromSI


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I just find it hard to believe somebody at his age, with that surgery will be ready by season start. Unless he had a vary minor operation, I just cant see it happening.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

http://www.thedreamshake.com/2009/2/23/769193/cooler-talk-microfracture



> T-Mac will be out at least 6-12 months, possibly longer. While there have been many notable failed comeback attempts (see that link), the Chronicle's Jonathan Feigen points out that McGrady may have a few things working in his favor:
> 
> The procedure is considered much less risky for McGrady because the joint surface damage unprotected by the usual amount of cartilage is less than a half centimeter, requiring less cartilage replacement, and because the lesion is on a non-weight bone bearing bone beneath the kneecap.
> 
> [Rockets team physician Dr. Tom Clanton] also was optimistic because he said McGrady has an otherwise "great looking" knee joint in the weight bearing parts of the joint, with normal ligaments and meniscus cartilages.


I guess we'll never know. He could be good to go from opening day to the All-Star break.
That's a very=


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

He might even miss all of next season.

WOW. I hope he returns and contributes. I love his game.


----------



## trac19880801 (May 25, 2009)

A HEALTHY TRAC is the strongest.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

The '93 Heat said:


> When did ehmunro become a Rockets fan?


When his father gave him a _San Diego_ Rockets ball for his fifth birthday. His favourite players when he was a young spalpeen were Elvin Hayes & Calvin Murphy.


----------

